# digitizing jpeg files



## direnej (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi, I am trying to start on a small scale and don't know where to start. My husband is a drafter but we don't know how to bring the jpeg designs over that we see on the computer. Is that possible if so do you have to have additional soft ware or what. my computer is suppose to digitize. I have a singer futurm machine. If my husband draw the images does he have to do it in a certain program. Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

there is a lot of software out ther.The truth is it takes a long time to learn to digitize. I found a lsdy that will do most designs for 40 dollars and gets it done in hours for me. I will gladly pay her, just because i know its done rightand quick. .... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You should do your designs in vector art. You need illustrator or corel draw to get the results you want.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

It's really going to depend on your software, and if you're talking about digitizing it yourself, or counting on automatic digitizing.

If you're talking about the program doing automatic digitizing, save yourself the trouble...I've yet to see a program that can auto digitize anything.

I use Embroidery Office. I pull my jpeg file in, and use a manual trace method to digitize. There is a learning curve. If you can find a cheap or free tutorial, that will help alot -- even if it's not for your specific software, you'll be able to translate the the fundamentals. 

I only do simple designs myself. I send out the more complex designs to a digitizer. Still, you can learn alot by sending them out, then paying attention to how the digitizer worked the design.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

It will depend on whether the digitizing software you have has the abilty to import a jpeg to use as a template for digitizing. As was previously mentioned, you'll be happier if you have the abilty to import vector art (sizeable line art) rather then having to use jagged bitmap edges as a template. 

If your husband draws the images he need to save out the file in a format that you can import into your digitizing software.


----------



## direnej (Feb 2, 2008)

that you all for your imput.


----------



## elaborate images (Jan 17, 2008)

Digitizing a .jpeg would be a nightmare, it really needs to be converted to vector art for clean lines so that you can have good results with the digitizing. Automated digitizing sounds good but gives poor results. We have thousands of dollars and hours tied up in our digitizing training, Wilcom software, Wilcom training, Corel Draw training, Digitizing classes, man hours of learning and I still would not say that we are masters but we do a nice job and can digitize most anything within thread limitations. If you don't want to make this kind of investment then find someone you are comfortable working with to do the art and or digitizing for you.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I digitize from poor quality jpegs all of the time guys. To me, it isn't any harder than from a vector file because I rarely , if ever, use auto-trace anyway. It just isn't any harder to manually draw out each piece and assign your preferences. But, yes, there is a learning curve, and it's not for the faint of heart. A lot depends on how much you do and how comfortable you are with your software. Anyone can trace a design, the hard part is shading, good flow for sewing, and effects needed for each piece. Understanding densities, properties of fabrics, when and how to make connecting stitches so the design will flow, and light reflection off threads play the biggest part. I do a lot of cars and portraits, so logos are pretty straight forward. I'm no expert, but I've just seen so many people scared off of trying because it is a mysterious process Actually, it's a lot of fun.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread
EMBELLISHMENTS IN THREAD - Home


----------



## jssans (Sep 29, 2007)

imeccentric said:


> I digitize from poor quality jpegs all of the time guys. To me, it isn't any harder than from a vector file because I rarely , if ever, use auto-trace anyway. It just isn't any harder to manually draw out each piece and assign your preferences. But, yes, there is a learning curve, and it's not for the faint of heart. A lot depends on how much you do and how comfortable you are with your software. Anyone can trace a design, the hard part is shading, good flow for sewing, and effects needed for each piece. Understanding densities, properties of fabrics, when and how to make connecting stitches so the design will flow, and light reflection off threads play the biggest part. I do a lot of cars and portraits, so logos are pretty straight forward. I'm no expert, but I've just seen so many people scared off of trying because it is a mysterious process Actually, it's a lot of fun.
> 
> Jim
> Embellishments in Thread
> EMBELLISHMENTS IN THREAD - Home


I totally agree with Jim's approach to digitizing artwork. I look at how to piece the design together more than how pixelated it is. Artwork is getting so complicated these days. I tell clients all the time their artwork isn't embroidery friendly, but we'll do a sew out of what is possible and you can decide. After all when the digitizing is done, it's more your interpretation of the artwork translated into a workable embroidery file. I think of it as puzzle work that must flow together so the embroidery machine doesn't work too hard to produce.


----------

